# Auto Detox: Porsche GT2 RS



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

www.autodetox.co.uk

*Porsche GT2 RS*​
Car was booked in for a one day enhancement so no correction shots as this is not the main aim of this detail, this is a gloss enhancement detail with a wax upgrade to Swissvax Divine & Swissvax opaque range used on the matt carbon fibre & other matt surfaces around the vehicle

Buckets prepped with Opaque car bath & soft wash mitts as usual filtered waster used through out the detail










Wheel arches jet washed out firstly & cleaned with BH apc plus 2 vikan brushes




























Tyres were cleaned with apc & Envy brush










The car runs carbon ceramic breaks, I used APC on the aloys & a variety of brushes



















The entire car was rinsed down with the jet wash, treated to a mild citrus pre wash & given a thorough rinse down once again










Intricate areas around the vehicle treated to apc & detailing brush

Polish residue























































Washed 2 buckets, plush wash mitts & opaque car bath



















BH soft clay was all that was needed on the paintwork



















Good rinse & dried with plush towels



















Paint readings & inspection under the sungun before a single stage machine polish was carried out

Swissvax range was used to good use on this car cleaner fluid & Divine for normal paintwork, Opaque pre cleaner, wax & finish on the matt sections



















Tyres dresses, glass cleaned & exhaust polished etc.. To finish

Leaving her looking like:


















































































Thanks for taking the time to look 

Cheers
Barry
Auto Detox
www.autodetox.co.uk


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

Very nice work. Liking the CF Bonnet. Could do with a few more CF bits


----------



## SimonBash (Jun 7, 2010)

Lovely car there Baz, looking lovely after the right thorough prep:thumb:


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Looks stunning in black with the carbon bonnet, cracking work guys , is that the Marolex master pump dispenser, what do you use them for and what products and do the seals last as i was away to buy a couple and was looking at the Viton one the same it is white and ment to be ok with acid, thanks Derek


----------



## Miglior (Feb 12, 2006)

Looking lovely barry! You've done it proud!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

-Mat- said:


> Very nice work. Liking the CF Bonnet. Could do with a few more CF bits


Cheers Mat, for me just enough carbon fiber :thumb:



SimonBash said:


> Lovely car there Baz, looking lovely after the right thorough prep:thumb:


Yup this is a really beauty ! Thanks for the kind words 



Derekh929 said:


> Looks stunning in black with the carbon bonnet, cracking work guys , is that the Marolex master pump dispenser, what do you use them for and what products and do the seals last as i was away to buy a couple and was looking at the Viton one the same it is white and ment to be ok with acid, thanks Derek


Just guy, me :lol: Yes marolex sprayer had it around 2 or 3 years I reckon always had APC in, in some form up to about 4:1 never had a problem with it, the best & most reliable sprayer I have ever had to be honest, looks a bit rough now but still works perfectly :thumb:



Miglior said:


> Looking lovely barry! You've done it proud!


Cheers Jay, hope you are well mate

Thanks guys
Baz


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Lovely contrasts between the gloss and matt


----------



## alx_chung (Aug 13, 2006)

Lovely looking car. Nice job.
Alex


----------



## oliver.james (Oct 7, 2010)

Excellent! :thumb:

I've not seen a great deal of these in black, either. I'm not sure why as they look fantastic.


----------



## gb270 (Aug 22, 2008)

Nice work there


----------



## s3 rav (Apr 30, 2008)

Beautiful car there! Great work.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Barry, excellent work for a gloss enhancement!


----------



## Tom_watts (May 2, 2010)

Excellent finish, and what a car!


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Looking great, awesome work :thumb:


----------



## 888-Dave (Jul 30, 2010)

Stunning Barry! By far my favorite 911 and you've certainly done it justice :thumb:


----------



## Scrim-1- (Oct 8, 2008)

Stunning work, the gt2 rs is a superb looking car.


----------



## CJ1985 (Feb 21, 2011)

great work once again, keep it coming


----------



## BigAshD (Feb 23, 2012)

Great work. What a result. Makes a great looking car look fantastic.


----------



## prokopas (Apr 29, 2010)

Nice work


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Looks fantastic


----------



## th0r (Jun 16, 2011)

this care is awesome


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

stunning love the finish great work on a great car!


----------



## Adamk69 (Jun 13, 2011)

I SO WANT THAT CAR!!! 

Cjeck out Mark Webber chucking his GT2RS round on the circuit, AWESOME MACHINE!! :argie::thumb::driver::driver:


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Great work Baz - looks incredible!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great work there mate :thumb:


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Pro work , Baz :thumb:


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Looking outstanding!! :thumb:


----------



## mik73 (Jan 29, 2010)

Awesome job.
Watching a porsche 911 GT2 TS is like watching Jenna Jameson. Pure porn and I love it.


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Envy Valeting said:


> Lovely contrasts between the gloss and matt


works really well doesn't it 



alx_chung said:


> Lovely looking car. Nice job.
> Alex


Cheers Alex



oliver.james said:


> Excellent! :thumb:
> 
> I've not seen a great deal of these in black, either. I'm not sure why as they look fantastic.


The best colour imho, thanks



gb270 said:


> Nice work there


Cheers



s3 rav said:


> Beautiful car there! Great work.


Cheers



JBirchy said:


> Nice work Barry, excellent work for a gloss enhancement!


Thanks mate



Tom_watts said:


> Excellent finish, and what a car!


Cheers Tom



AaronGTi said:


> Looking great, awesome work :thumb:


Thanks Aaron



888-Dave said:


> Stunning Barry! By far my favorite 911 and you've certainly done it justice :thumb:


Cheers Dave, it is a really stunner



Scrim-1- said:


> Stunning work, the gt2 rs is a superb looking car.


Cheers Scrim



CJ1985 said:


> great work once again, keep it coming


Thanks CJ



BigAshD said:


> Great work. What a result. Makes a great looking car look fantastic.


Thanks Ash



prokopas said:


> Nice work


Cheers :thumb:



tonyy said:


> Looks fantastic


Thanks Tony



th0r said:


> this care is awesome


Yes it is ! 



Ronnie said:


> stunning love the finish great work on a great car!


Thanks Ronnie



Adamk69 said:


> I SO WANT THAT CAR!!!
> 
> Cjeck out Mark Webber chucking his GT2RS round on the circuit, AWESOME MACHINE!! :argie::thumb::driver::driver:


It is a lottery win choice for sure :thumb:



MidlandsCarCare said:


> Great work Baz - looks incredible!


thanks



DMH-01 said:


> Great work there mate :thumb:


Cheers mate



Racer said:


> Pro work , Baz :thumb:


Thanks Rui 



Nanolex said:


> Looking outstanding!! :thumb:


Thanks



mik73 said:


> Awesome job.
> Watching a porsche 911 GT2 TS is like watching Jenna Jameson. Pure porn and I love it.


Cheers Mik, certainly a lovely looking beast of a car

Many thanks for taking the time to post gents
Baz


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Lovely and glossy with the Divine. Very nice.


----------



## markamo (Sep 26, 2010)

wow :doublesho
very nice:thumb:


----------



## Migliore (Jan 23, 2010)

Beautiful car, thanks for sharing.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Cracking job on the porsche, I bet the owner was very happy indeed.

Just wondering where you got your pop up gazebo from? and do you use any weights etc?

Thanks
Alan


----------



## ryanwenz1 (Mar 26, 2012)

Very Nice


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Saqib200 said:


> Lovely and glossy with the Divine. Very nice.


Cheers mate, Divine is my favourite wax 



markamo said:


> wow :doublesho
> very nice:thumb:


Thanks



Migliore said:


> Beautiful car, thanks for sharing.


Cheers Jay :thumb:



alcarp said:


> Cracking job on the porsche, I bet the owner was very happy indeed.
> 
> Just wondering where you got your pop up gazebo from? and do you use any weights etc?
> 
> ...


Hi Alan, Yes he was thanks as I am back next week working on another car for him  The gazebo is his & was held down by proper gazebo weights at the corners did a pretty good job too, I would imagine it is at least a two man job to put one that size up 



ryanwenz1 said:


> Very Nice


Thank you

Cheers guys
Baz


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Looks awesome Baz.:thumb:

Hope all is well buddy.:wave:


----------



## StevieR32 (Oct 30, 2008)

Awesome job, that is a stunning car.


----------



## alcarp (Apr 28, 2010)

Auto Detox said:


> Hi Alan, Yes he was thanks as I am back next week working on another car for him  The gazebo is his & was held down by proper gazebo weights at the corners did a pretty good job too, I would imagine it is at least a two man job to put one that size up
> 
> Thank you
> 
> ...


Nothing better than getting a return customer  especially only weeks later.

Ah I see, just 1 weight on each corner? Usually they are 13kg i think. Sure the misses would help me lol.


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

LOVE that! top class work as always mate


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Gleammachine said:


> Looks awesome Baz.:thumb:
> 
> Hope all is well buddy.:wave:


Cheers Rob, very well thanks dude, hope you & family are doing well too :thumb:



StevieR32 said:


> Awesome job, that is a stunning car.


Cheers Stevie



alcarp said:


> Nothing better than getting a return customer  especially only weeks later.
> 
> Ah I see, just 1 weight on each corner? Usually they are 13kg i think. Sure the misses would help me lol.


Too true, 13kg sounds about right I am sure she will help you if you ask nice to the her shopping 



Clark @ PB said:


> LOVE that! top class work as always mate


Cheers mate :thumb:


----------



## Stevesuds (Jun 11, 2012)

Stunning. What a fantastic job in a day!


----------



## ckeir.02mh (Jan 5, 2012)

LOVE IT, very good job mate on an incredible car!

Chris.


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

That looks lush! I will have one of these one day


----------



## deni2 (May 4, 2011)

Very nice finish.


----------



## woodys (Dec 20, 2010)

Very nice love these cars.


----------



## scooby73 (Mar 20, 2007)

Nice work on a stunning car!:argie: :argie:


----------



## JapFreak786 (Jun 5, 2012)

Such an awesome car!


----------



## Auto Detox (Dec 22, 2007)

Stevesuds said:


> Stunning. What a fantastic job in a day!





ckeir.02mh said:


> LOVE IT, very good job mate on an incredible car!
> 
> Chris.





Clyde said:


> That looks lush! I will have one of these one day





deni2 said:


> Very nice finish.





woodys said:


> Very nice love these cars.





scooby73 said:


> Nice work on a stunning car!:argie: :argie:





JapFreak786 said:


> Such an awesome car!


Thanks guys !!!

Nice to see an old thread getting some new love 

Cheers
Baz


----------



## phill313 (May 17, 2012)

looks great i do love these :thumb: !


----------

